# Rear brakes locked up, help!



## Attrayant (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey all I have an 86 300zx. I drove it down to the store a short distance from my house, parked it, pulled the e-brake up, came back out and started driving down the road. About halfway down the street I noticed it wasn't accelerating very fast. I let off the gas and it started to slow down, fast. Not like engine braking, but like actual brakes, even though I wasn't on the brake pedal. Acceleration was very slow, I pulled over and could distincively smell brake pads, you know, like when you brake really hard, coming from the back and I could see small wisps of brake smoke, also like when you lock them up. I got back in and started back towards my house, car was still dragging and I could smell brakes from the rear very clearly and see alittle bit of smoke coming from them. Also, when I got down the road alitttle bit, I pulled up hard on the ebrake to see if it would make a difference, and it didn't. Could something be stuck? Fluid maybe? I haven't checked anything, this just happend tonight. The car did sat undriven for approx. nine months, but I have been driving it in the past week or so. I did not seem to have any problems with the front brakes nor was there any smell or smoke coming from them. Any help greatly apprechiated!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

you may have accidentally locked your rear brakes when you pulled your e-brake lever... happens if you pull it after a long drive, but if the distance was short....

you've got to get your pistons checked, but also likely is that the cable is stuck. good luck!


----------



## 92se (Sep 20, 2003)

You have locked your back brakes with the cable. Get under the back of the car and check to see by the calipers under the car if there is tention. The cable sometimes, when pulled hard, will actually pull the linkage through on the caliper. Have the Brakes recently been done? Maybe the cable wasn't attched properly.


----------

